# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  How to tell if you'll look good bald

## JontyTheGnome

Alright, let me preface this by saying that because I'm balding, I take particular notice at every bald/balding guy that I see and scrutinize their looks. I've also obviously googled what the general women population consider as good-looking bald guys (Jason Statham, Bruce Willis, Chris Daughtry etc.) and I've noticed that all attractive bald men have common physical features. If you think you might look good bald, evaluate yourself based on the following traits. 

Obviously let's exclude money, status, fame etc. from the equation because we all know women will want you if you have those things. 

First of all (and arguably the most crucial trait), your physical build. Fact: Tall bald guys have an advantage over shorter bald guys. This sort of gives ignorant people (majority of the young population) the idea that you have surging levels of testosterone and you're just too manly to have hair. Fact: Buff bald men have an advantage over skinny bald men. I honestly think a skinny and average/below average height bald guy is as bad as a fat bald guy. Being skinny and bald just looks weird, especially if you have a big head and are pale (this is coming from someone with all those traits, although I'm not bald yet). 

The head, so very important. A giant skull will make you look like an alien, unless you have a strong lower third (chin + Jaw) to compliment it. A super small head will make you look like a ****ing Q-tip. The best heads in my opinion are that of bruce willis, joe rogan and vin diesel. Jason Statham has a huge ****ing head but he also have an incredibly manly lower third (again, chin and jaw) and kick-ass facial hair which make up for his alien-like head. 
Next, your face. Obviously crucial. Something all attractive bald men have in common is strong/manly features. Just look at Jason Statham, Bruce Willis, The Rock, Vin diesel. These guys all have manly faces (strong chins/jaws, wide cheekbones, strong brows) that offset the fact that they are bald. 
A beard/goatee will always help improve your appearance, especially if you don't have a strong chin/jaw. I think a HUGE beard and a bald head looks weird. You want your beard to be nicely groomed (like Jason Statham's or Joe Rogan's), although the lead singer of X Ambassadors makes it work somehow.
Your skin is also pretty important (the darker the better) although if you are super pale (like me) you have options. You can either get a fake tan or grow some facial hair (like Jason Statham) to make yourself not look like a chemo patient. I seriously don't sympathize or consider black guys when it comes to hair loss, they look absolutely fine with or without hair, it's annoying.
Dark eyebrows can be pretty helpful to your appearance (thin/non-visible eyebrows will make you look like a chemo patient). 
Eyes, of course, are a good compliment, and can take away the notice from your bald head. Just look at Bruce Willis or Patrick Stewart, ladies will for sure tell you that they have great eyes. 



tl;dr
If you wanna know if you'll look good bald, BUZZ your hair and then consider this ratio:
If the lower half of your face (from below your cheekbones) is wider and longer than the upper half (forehead) when your hair is buzzed then your face will probably look good bald. 
If you are below 5'10, get BUFF. I'm not talking ripped like manny Pacquaio, I'm talking buff like Vin Diesel. If you are above that height, don't be skinny and lanky, add some mass. 
If you're super pale, grow a beard and/or get a fake tan (there are lotion products that you can apply to give the appearance of a tan, if you don't want to go to a tanning salon or get a spray tan).

If you're tall, with an average head, strong facial features, good olive skin, darkish eyebrows, can grow a beard, nice eyes, and buff/jacked, then get the **** off of this website because you will look ABSOLUTELY FINE bald. Accept it.

----------


## ThisSucksDude

I watch this guy's tutorials on youtube and he doesn't usually show his face. On this video he does and a lot of people in the comments commented on how good looking he is, even though he is starting to bald:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9F-1VVIYsV4

What are your thoughts on this? Because I myself thought this guy is a good looking guy but when it comes to me, the sign of my baldness really makes me want to puke. Is it because his isn't that bad?

----------


## JontyTheGnome

Christ, this guy is almost as good as it gets. I'd say he's objectively an 8-9, but for women who like the shaved head look, he's a 10. First of all, he has the perfect ratio of lower half to upper half of the face that I was talking about. He has a perfect head shape, solid chin, dark eyebrows, and good eyes. He's also got great skin and he's jacked. This dude is alpha-looking as ****. Wish I could look like this fool, damn. He'd be absolutely impeccable if he could add a stubble to the look, which, btw, always looks better on a bald guy than a full beard.

----------


## JontyTheGnome

Another thing that adds to his sex appeal, is the fact that he still has the majority of his hair. Yes, he's receding, but he's only a NW2 or MAYBE 3. That'll always look better than horseshoe, obviously. This will lead people to think that he just shaved his head for a charity or something, I dunno, but it'll for sure help his chances with the ladies if he's still got some follicles on his head.

----------


## fiki

Well, people usually say that I have a perfect head for a bald guy coz I have a long, thin face. Very thin around the eyes. Something like a pharaos have. Also, in order to look more slimmer I trim my beard in and shave it on the neck. Thus, the head looks depached from neck and elongated. In order to look more symetrical I grow a pach thin (wide makes face look wider) beneath the lower lip. In addition, having trimmed beard you can shave just a samll part of the beard and mustache around mouth. That way you make your mouth more prominent

----------


## jamesst11

How to tell if you'll look good bald is to buy a professional bald cap with make up included and try it out.  It probably won't be exactly how you'll look, but will give you a good idea.  I know this sounds ridiculous, but I am going to try it.

----------


## MrRatchet

Personally, as a man of 46 years and in reasonable physical condition, I would say just do it.

Shaving your head brings so many benefits, and it is so liberating once you have done it.

No messing about in the morning trying to look good (just jump out of the shower and go!).

Do it!  You will feel so much better  :Smile:

----------


## maxb

> I watch this guy's tutorials on youtube and he doesn't usually show his face. On this video he does and a lot of people in the comments commented on how good looking he is, even though he is starting to bald:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9F-1VVIYsV4
> 
> What are your thoughts on this? Because I myself thought this guy is a good looking guy but when it comes to me, the sign of my baldness really makes me want to puke. Is it because his isn't that bad?


 Short distance between nose and upper lip. This guy, Gosling and other "hot" guys have it in common.

You are welcome.

----------


## Catherine Carr

Sadly, institutions have become dangerous places. That, unfortunately, is the reality. Today, more and more parents choose home-based programmes for their children because of the danger at every turn. This is sad because education is not only the foundation for success but also a path to a much better life. More about it on https://trans4mind.com/counterpoint/...ools-usa.shtml

----------


## pkipling

I understand the desire to want to have a "formula for being attractive" - but at the end of the day, it's all very subjective. Not only are different qualities attractive to different people, but it also greatly depends on the time we're alive, social norms, etc. Collectively, we as a society buy into this idea of formulaic beauty, and it's also us up to us to challenge it. 

If you're losing your hair and _you_ want to change it for _yourself_, then look into medication, treatment, hair transplants, etc. If you respond well to treatment and are a good candidate for a HT, then go for it! I did - and I don't regret it for a moment. AND even still, another possibility is to love and accept things about yourself that you may not like initially. If I wanted to, I could easily focus on 5 things in this moment about myself/my body that I don't like - OR I can choose to love myself exactly where I am. My body will only keep changing as I get older, so I better get used to practicing loving myself _now_. We're each given one life on this planet and one body... If you have been dealt a hand that leaves you bald and your features don't fit into society's "formula for beauty", I invite you to try on a different approach to life, tell society and their screwed up standards to shove it, and put your energy into living a fulfilled life of love, connection, and into making this world a better place. <3 

_I am a patient advocate for Dr. Parsa Mohebi in Los Angeles, CA. My opinions/comments are my own and do not necessarily reflect the opinions of Dr. Mohebi and his staff._

----------

